# Rookie Question



## kdrucken (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope you guys can help me. I would like to go Surf fishing in NJ and we were told (at our local fishing shop) that Longport is a good place to go. I am searching the net trying to figure out what the rules are for Longport and I am confused. Not sure what to do. ¯\(º_o)/¯

Are you only allowed to fish there during the Striper Derby?

If yes when is the Striper Derby? I was planing on going November 9th.

I don't want to just show up and start fishing and then get a ticket or a beatdown from the authorities.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

welcome aboard.

I know there some places in Longport where ya can fish but I'm not sure where. Hook up with rgking03, he fishes up that way. I'm further south.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

from what i have read, you must be in the striper derby (have to show a derby pin) to get beach access to fish longport. also need a permit (which is free from the police station) for access.

but there are several different striper derbys -- i am assuming (& sometimes thats not good) that the derby referenced is the LBI striper derby, (realize longport is south of LBI), but i really don't know.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Taken right from the NJBBA site*

Long Port beach:

Dates of Operation: During Striper Derby ONLY

Permit fee: free

Permit obtained from: Police Dept 2305 Atlantic ave

Beach access points: at 11th street and the jetty north of the sea wall. 

Parking lots available at: Street parking where legal

Special Comments: Must show Striper derby pin.

Unfortunately they don't give the derby dates.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

heres a tourney (striper derby) that applies to all jersey waters

www.berkeleystriperclub.org -- click on Fall fishing derby


----------



## kdrucken (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. So if I get a Striper Pin and stop at the police office and get a permit I should be okay.

Thanks.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I fish Longport and never had to get one!!! I don't belong to the Berkeley Fishing club and dont plan on joining it... I have fished Longport beaches and jetties for the last 8yrs and never heard of anyone needing one or having one.. I think someone needs to recheck on that.. because that is a long period of time the DERBY is running. That would mean the beach is closed for the whole fall season..


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Longport beaches*

I apologize for the rude behavior but I found new info for you!! You only need the permit if you plan on *driving* on the beach to fish. And it is only allowed during the Striper Derby. Other then that it is free and dont require one to walk on the beach and fish. Dont know why you would want to drive the beach is only 200 feet give or take a 100 from the street to the water edge.. I have only walked never driven..:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## kdrucken (Oct 30, 2007)

rgking03 said:


> I apologize for the rude behavior but I found new info for you!! You only need the permit if you plan on *driving* on the beach to fish. And it is only allowed during the Striper Derby. Other then that it is free and dont require one to walk on the beach and fish. Dont know why you would want to drive the beach is only 200 feet give or take a 100 from the street to the water edge.. I have only walked never driven..:fishing::fishing::fishing:


Thank you. You have cleared things up for me. I will be there on the 9th. Hope the fishing is good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey thanks Rich*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

guess that a little internet "knowledge" can be a dangerous thing!:redface:
thanks for the enlightenment RGKING!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

u don't need a permit to fish in Longport in the summer it is hard to find parking but the season should be over now


----------



## kdrucken (Oct 30, 2007)

*Follow-up*

Fished right off of 12th avenue last Friday. Started around 11:00 am and quit around 8:00 pm. Didn't have much luck but it was a lot of fun. No stripers but had a few hits. Using clams and throwing a few plugs. From talking to people I learned that not much was being caught. Some days are like that. Beat a day at work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Give it time*

Things are just startin to heat up.


----------

